# Hello



## themantis (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello all im new and have 2 mantis's one male one female. Im from Ohio I call my female mantis Creepy And my male Spikey.


----------



## sbugir (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok. That it? Where ya from?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2010)

hes from guess.... welcome OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

